# Video questionnaire. I'm obnoxious at this point.



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

This is hilarious because I've never seen myself talk from the 3rd person and I AM SO WEIRD. I was nervous so I swallowed a lot of words, sorry there. And it appears I don't pronounce R sometimes. I think it's only when I am nervous, though.






Questionnaire is this http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/109783-yet-another-questionnaire.html

@angelcat and @hoopla could you guys er maybe check too? If the accent is not too much (it is, isn't it).


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Your glasses! They actually have noticeable prescription!

Okay. I'll listen now.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

You're so wonderful! I'm just starting, but you're introducing yourself and apologizing for things in the video ahead of time quite like I did in my video. Which everyone said showed Fe. There's a kid on here I typed a while back as a definite Fi user (Fi/Ne), and you talk nothing like him. 

You still seem ENTP to me.  Then again, I'm not used to typing visually, but I see nothing to contradict ENTP here.

(Also, again, you're so adorable, and I don't mean that in a patronizing way! You visually seem like a very cool (and still fun!) person.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I will have a watch later. I have subscribed to this topic.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm not home right now sadly,can't wait to see it!


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Will watch after I'm done with math, just from the look of your face I can see you're a cutie!


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm at around ten minutes and I can't help laughing. I'm having a hard time hearing the video but you're talking about buses, right? "How fucking hard can it be?" Your expression :laughing:

You look embarrassed at "crybaby," but it's okay, I cry in corners too :tongue:

So far I'm not questioning ENTP.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Ya'll being so nice I'm feeling the pressure to live up to high expectations now.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I'm at around ten minutes and I can't help laughing. I'm having a hard time hearing the video but you're talking about buses, right? "How fucking hard can it be?" Your expression :laughing:
> 
> You look embarrassed at "crybaby," but it's okay, I cry in corners too :tongue:
> 
> So far I'm not questioning ENTP.


Yup buses. For the future reference I'll know I should talk louder and clearer.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Ya'll being so nice I'm feeling the pressure to live up to high expectations now.


Teach me how to find/use gifs and your debt will be paid.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Teach me how to find/use gifs and your debt will be paid.


You make a folder with categories (like "NO" or "lold") and then you start hoarding gifs from all over les Internets.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> You make a folder with categories (like "NO" or "lold") and then you start hoarding gifs from all over les Internets.


=o actual explanation! 

But where do I find these gifs? There is no Google GIF search. And my life is Google.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> =o actual explanation!
> 
> But where do I find these gifs? There is no Google GIF search. And my life is Google.


Yes there is! Type "can't do it david tennant gif" into the image search. I get most of mine by randomly finding them on tumblr, though. Or maybe Fuck Yeah Reactions


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Yes there is! Type "can't do it david tennant gif" into the image search. I get most of mine by randomly finding them on tumblr, though. Or maybe Fuck Yeah Reactions


Do you save the images? Cause I've done that before, and it simply posts it as a picture, and that's obviously not a gif. :wink:


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Do you save the images? Cause I've done that before, and it simply posts it as a picture, and that's obviously not a gif. :wink:


I have this problem as well. 

Also, thank you for the sources out there! 

I actually accidentally got a gif as my Tumblr banner. I wanted a picture, but then it started moving. I've just accepted it as cool and kept it, but if was surprised that I had located A GIF. 

And can you imagine? If we all figure out gifs, we'll all be making posts as animated as on FunkyMBTIFiction.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Do you save the images? Cause I've done that before, and it simply posts it as a picture, and that's obviously not a gif. :wink:


I use imgur account to store stuff. There's actually like 6 pages of "reaction gifs" that I recycle.
Imgur

Also not mine but someone's reactiongifsarchive's albums - Imgur


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Do you save the images? Cause I've done that before, and it simply posts it as a picture, and that's obviously not a gif. :wink:


You need to get the image url (the gif), and put the img tags around it e.g:

[Img ] http://giffykins.com/gif.gif [/ img]


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Giphy?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

[deleted]
imma try it

Jk jk mission fail

Oh my gosh now I can't get this thumbnail off. I have officially failed at this magic.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

I feel like I am becoming gif guru right here, right now.

I actually think in gifs by this point. Reacting to something? OH! That gif it is.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> *Your presence has reminded me that I haven't even unlocked any Disney Princess gifs*
> 
> And then I looked in the Tangled tag and realized that wow. This movie is my life. And there are gifs to always go to to accurately express my happy feelings about the world


I've truly created a monster. Good for me.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> I've truly created a monster. Good for me.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Your presence has reminded me that I haven't even unlocked any Disney Princess gifs
> 
> And then I looked in the Tangled tag and realized that wow. This movie is my life. And there are gifs to always go to to accurately express my happy feelings about the world


Of _course_ my presence reminds people about Disney princesses! This is what I like to hear.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> I could never take "fun-related" as not a compliment.











(I'm so bad at finding relevant gifs)


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

/debates whether or not to confess that I've never actually seen Snow White before/


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> /debates whether or not to confess that I've never actually seen Snow White before/


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> /debates whether or not to confess that I've never actually seen Snow White before/


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Greyhart said:


> This is hilarious because I've never seen myself talk from the 3rd person and I AM SO WEIRD. I was nervous so I swallowed a lot of words, sorry there. And it appears I don't pronounce R sometimes. I think it's only when I am nervous, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The video was equal parts entertaining and indecipherable. Also, you are absolutely charming. 




...and probably an (E)NTP.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

arkigos said:


> The video was equal parts entertaining and indecipherable. Also, you are absolutely charming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genuinely can't believe you and others in the thread find me to be... degrees of charming?  I always thought I am funny and the reason people get attract to be at all is because I bypass a hurdle of being weird by that and the sheer... extroverted force of "I am lot, you can't help but notice!" sort of way.

Anyway I failed at coherency and should've talked really. Really. Slowly. So. I'd be. Understandable. I didn't expect my English to be this jumbled. A lot because of the nerves, I think.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

Always cool to see PerC members. I don't know what type you are but definitely 100% extrovert. :laughing: And yes, probably ENTP...


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

@Revolver Ocelot wait




































IDK when did this happen but Eeeey










I love how everyone goes "probably ENTP". Like "We didn't get 90% of what you said but you seem wacky enough to be one." :laughing:


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

You are obnoxious only if you think you are, you could also be a beautiful rainycorn jumping on peas of thought but you decide to consider yourself obnoxious. :tongue:


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

NobleRaven said:


> You are obnoxious only if you think you are, you could also be a beautiful rainycorn jumping on peas of thought but you decide to consider yourself obnoxious. :tongue:


I might need to reevaluate my view of myself. Not the first time, not the last, huh.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> I might need to reevaluate my view of myself. Not the first time, not the last, huh.


HA! My target has been shot. Hope you discover you are a magical super sayan who can shift number matrix in favour of changing the Universe. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

NobleRaven said:


> HA! My target has been shot. Hope you discover you are a magical super sayan who can shift number matrix in favour of changing the Universe. That would be pretty cool.












I'll do my best. :th_o:


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> I'll do my best. :th_o:


More like


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

NobleRaven said:


> More like


Hmm, I think I'm more into watching things burn.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Hmm, I think I'm more into watching things burn.


Not bad. "Destruction is a form of creation". :tongue:


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

NobleRaven said:


> Not bad. "Destruction is a form of creation". :tongue:


That's actually one of my favorite life philosophies. "Something has to go for new to appear." and the balance of destruction and creation in the Nature.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

5 seconds into the video: Ne dom. 

ENTP. Lack of focus but analytical and less serious than Fi and Te.


----------

